# Aston Martin Rapide



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

The car was detailed by Nathan @ Cambridge Autogleam (Cambridge Autogleam: Car Detailing and Paint Correction Specialists) previously and this week went to have Venture Shield fitted and the car finished off by Nathan. Venture shield fitted by www.curvaturegroup.co.uk

Photos taken after driving the car home from Nathan working on the car - are a bit dark and moody on purpose. Interior shots taken another day.


















































































































Thanks to Nathan for his amazing work.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice pics of a nice car :thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)




----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice car


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice car > nicer screenname


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Intersting car. Didn't realise Aston Martin, made 4 door cars.

Looks real nice .


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Always loved the AM's, my dream cars!

Looking great, ya jammy sod 

Gary


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Stunning motor, and as a 4 door, knocks spots off of the Porsche Panamera


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

im in love lol stunning car


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Sexy motor......


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

nick.s said:


> Stunning motor, and as a 4 door, knocks spots off of the Porsche Panamera


:thumb: Leagues above the Porsche in my humble opinion.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning!! :argie:

Love the interior shot.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice... love the side view, very sleek


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

First 'real' one of those i've seen, looks beautiful, far far better than the Porsche Panamera


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

To whoever voted one star: Your jealousy is funny  With an attitude like that, no wonder that you won't be able to build up enough to get an Aston Martin.

I voted 5 stars, because you have a gorgeous car there. May you have health to enjoy it 100%!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks superb


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

What a lovely car - looks fantastic

I really liked the garage shot so had a little play on photoshop (not sure on the text though) hope you dont mind


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, my dads car but a beautiful one all the same. 

Pandy, that looks good! Probably my favourite picture so thanks!

1star?5 star? Thanks either way I guess


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful car that. One of the prettiest saloon cars ever in my opinion.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Fantastic! 1st photo in the garage made me say wow!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely car mate, what the hell does your dad do ?? Rob post offices:lol:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

No, banks


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

My son's just asked me how come his Dad doesn't have an Aston, hahaha

what can you say to this other than WOW stunning motor worthy of the work thats been put into it :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i saw one of these on the road..... had no plate on and sounded lovely!!!


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good pics! Looks mean :thumb:


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

Saw one of these in the Aston dealer the other day - looked gorgeous. The best 4 door coupé on the market in my opinion.

Yours looks like a nice example, good colour choice too!


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

I like that alot:doublesho


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning motor and some nice pics you took!


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Gorgeous car and gorgeous pics :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a stunning motor!!!! Love it...:argie:

I seem to remember a Z4 in that garage too.. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Amazing looking car!


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

PaulN said:


> What a stunning motor!!!! Love it...:argie:
> 
> I seem to remember a Z4 in that garage too..
> 
> ...


Good memory, that cars the next to be replaced.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Get mine next week..............................................





















I wish


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I want that car


----------



## tapeit (May 9, 2010)

love the car and the house!!! how much for venture shield ?


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

tapeit said:


> love the car and the house!!! how much for venture shield ?


Venture shield was £2k. Full frontal including bonnet, wing mirrors, etc, all interior door shuts, boot shut, rear arches etc.

Well worth it in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Uber


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

Stunning! awsome car and pix


----------



## obiahman (Feb 25, 2008)

nice car wheres the before and afters. my granny could have done the same and take some pics.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

obiahman said:


> nice car wheres the before and afters. my granny could have done the same and take some pics.


WTF?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning car...beautiful...


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks superbly finished and IMO, one of the best colours for an Aston.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Pure and absolute :argie: PORN. 

Whizzer : we need a Sub ZERO section


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic saloon car??? Great finish hides the rear doors well seen one in gold not as stunning but wouldn't refuse


----------

